# Anyone has hyperparathyroidism after a thyroidectomy?



## Sue (Mar 30, 2015)

Posted 20 June 2018 - 04:41 PM

Anyone have secondary hyperparathyroidism (low calcium, high parathyroid) after Total Thyroidectomy?

I had my TT in 2011 and have struggled since then with calcium and PTH levels. Only today did I get a diagnosis. I don't know what this means yet in terms of treatment but it certainly feels good to know what it is!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I believe they are 2 separate things and no I've not heard of someone struggling with it post TT.


----------



## cascais (Jun 16, 2017)

Hi Sue,

i haven t logged in in a while so i only see this now, not sure if you still have this issue.

my thyroid was taken out just over a year ago and to this day my calcium is quite low. i take calcium ( 2 tablets 3 times a day , so total 6, and i am just within range, lower end.)

when i researched this after TT, i found that that you should have 4 parathyroid glands, but during TT, some of them are removed. in my case i think they must have taken them all out ( don t know that for sure), because they either don t work, or i have none... the surgeon never confirmed that for me, i haven t seen him since.

its important that they take your bloods regularly for calcium, not sure your age, re menopause ...

don t have this problem yet, but they recently took out my second ( and last) ovary , and its a matter of time before menopause hits.

so important to have a dexa scan as well as a baseline before menopause.

i would ask the surgeon about the glands, have you still got any left in there ?

hope that helps

x


----------

